# AM2 vs. 775

## rage against the machine

Hi,

ich bin kurz davor mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen, bei den CPUs habe ich sehr viel gutes von Intel gehört, das deren Prozessoren die bessere Leistung für weniger oder gleich viel Geld bringen.

Von daher neige ich eher zu Intel, aber wie sieht es bei den Sockeln/Motherboards aus?

Den 775 gibt es nun doch schon recht lange und ich will mir nicht etwas kaufen wo nach 2-3 Monaten ein neuer Sockel rauskommt und ich nicht weiter aufrüsten kann.

Von AM2 habe ich bisher gar nicht viel gehört und falls jemand Erfahrung mit dem einen oder anderen gemacht hat würde ich mich freuen darüber zu hören.

----------

## hoschi

Ich wuerde Intel kaufen, bei aller liebe zu AMD. Aber der quelloffene Support durch Intel ist einfach ungeschlagen, und AMD scheint ja im Hause ATi nicht gerade alles sofort aufgemischt zu haben*. Ich wuerde bei einem AMD-Prozessor sonst sofort zu VIA greifen, aber die scheinen aehnlich wie SiS lieber stehend tot zu sein als qualitativ hochwertige Chipsaetze heraus zu bringen.

*Quelloffene Grafiktreiber? Fehlanzeige! Und AMD/ATi scheint gerade dabei zu sein die alten Fehler von den letzten Chipsaetzen wieder zu machen, neue NB mit alter SB *igitt*

----------

## Hilefoks

Ich möchte keine Empfehlung aussprechen, - aber ich muss doch was zu den Ausführungen von Hoschi sagen.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Aber der quelloffene Support durch Intel ist einfach ungeschlagen, und AMD scheint ja im Hause ATi nicht gerade alles sofort aufgemischt zu haben*

 "der quelloffene Support durch Intel" macht mir auf meinem Centrino nicht gerade das leben einfacher. Das ATI nun zu AMD gehört ändert doch nix - auch nicht zum negativen. Neben den ATI Chipsätzen gibt es im AMD-Lager immer noch genauso NVidia, SiS oder VIA Chipsätze. Die Auswahl ist dadurch in meinen Augen viel besser. Ich persönlich greife gerne zu AMD Prozessoren und Chipsätzen von NVidia.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Quelloffene Grafiktreiber? Fehlanzeige!

 Natürlich gibt es keine solchen Grafigkerne von ATI oder NVidia (oder Matrox, oder...). Aber wer sich mal kurz darüber Gedanken macht wird auch die Motive verstehen. Die Intel Grafikkarten haben keine Leistung und diese Leistung bekommt man auch bei ATI oder NVidia durch die OpenSource Treiber. Obendrein gibt es von Intel zur Zeit eh nur die integrierten Grafikkarten. Eine Intel-Graka für den PCIe-Bus - Fehlanzeige!

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Und AMD/ATi scheint gerade dabei zu sein die alten Fehler von den letzten Chipsaetzen wieder zu machen, neue NB mit alter SB *igitt*

 Diese Aussage solltest du nochmals stark überdenken, e.v. nachdem du dich mit der Materie vertraut gemacht hast. Es gibt nicht einmal einen technischen Grund für die AM2-Sockel neue Chipsätze zu produzieren. Alles was sich geändert hat, hat nichts mit den Chipsätzen zu tun.

 *rage against the machine wrote:*   

> ...das deren Prozessoren die bessere Leistung für weniger oder gleich viel Geld bringen.

 Zur Zeit scheinen die Intel Core2Duo in der tat etwas mehr Leistung zu bietet. Sobald AMD den Shrink auf 65nm aber vollzogen haben wird (im November?), wird von diesem Vorsprung sicher nicht mehr soviel übrig bleiben (Intel produziert bereits in 65nm). Sobald die Quad-Core kommen wird sich das Blatt obendrein ganz sicher wenden. 

Man sieht sicher das ich hier stark AMD bevorzuge. Allerdings nicht weil ich ein AMD-Fan bin und Intel hasse - sondern weil ich die K8-Architektur und insbesondere die kommende K8L-Architektur für die bessere halte.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> Ich möchte keine Empfehlung aussprechen, - aber ich muss doch was zu den Ausführungen von Hoschi sagen.
> 
> Der quelloffene Support durch Intel" macht mir auf meinem Centrino nicht gerade das leben einfacher. 

 

Im Gegenteil, die Intel basierten Laptops laufen alle aus dem Stand heraus einwandfrei mit Linux. Ich habe ein ThinkPad mit i915GM-Chipsatz mit IPW2200 WLAN-Karte. Hier laueft von S-ATA, USB, PCI-Expresscard, ACPI bis OpenGL alles einwandfrei, ohne irgendwelche Patches oder andere dubiose Methoden. Hierin liegt auch bisher das groesste Problem von AMD, welches AMD/ATi hoffentlich bald angeht. 

Entweder hast du einen Latop mit verhunztem BIOS, dafuer kann Intel aber nichts, oder ich weiss auch nicht weiter  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das ATI nun zu AMD gehört ändert doch nix - auch nicht zum negativen. Neben den ATI Chipsätzen gibt es im AMD-Lager immer noch genauso NVidia, SiS oder VIA Chipsätze. Die Auswahl ist dadurch in meinen Augen viel besser. Ich persönlich greife gerne zu AMD Prozessoren und Chipsätzen von NVidia.

 

Nvidia hat sich durch das Rumgemurkse mit Binaertreibern fuer die Mainboard-Chipsaetz und mangelnder Kooperation bei mir wie auch bei vielen disqualifiziert. Nur beim Gedanken die Festplatte oder die Netzwerkkarte durch Binaertreiber am laufen zu halten muss ich brechen, da troesten auch die inzwischen in den Kernel laengst aufgenommen zum Teil gehackten Treiber nicht.

VIA hat Linux immer gut unterstuetzt, aber die Jungs kommen einfach nicht mehr vom Fleck und mutieren immer mehr zum Billigheimer. Den NCQ-GAU mal aussen vor...

Zu SiS enthalte ich mich, die eine Haelfte mag SiS die andere scheut SiS wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Ich hatte mal ein Windowssystem mit SiS-Chipsatz, konnte nicht klagen.

 *Quote:*   

> Natürlich gibt es keine solchen Grafigkerne von ATI oder NVidia (oder Matrox, oder...). Aber wer sich mal kurz darüber Gedanken macht wird auch die Motive verstehen. Die Intel Grafikkarten haben keine Leistung und diese Leistung bekommt man auch bei ATI oder NVidia durch die OpenSource Treiber. Obendrein gibt es von Intel zur Zeit eh nur die integrierten Grafikkarten. Eine Intel-Graka für den PCIe-Bus - Fehlanzeige!

 

Bei mir reicht es fuer Quake3. Wobei es hier nicht primaer um Grafiktreiber geht.

 *Quote:*   

> Diese Aussage solltest du nochmals stark überdenken, e.v. nachdem du dich mit der Materie vertraut gemacht hast. Es gibt nicht einmal einen technischen Grund für die AM2-Sockel neue Chipsätze zu produzieren. Alles was sich geändert hat, hat nichts mit den Chipsätzen zu tun.

 

Wie die die These aufstellst ist mir klar (weil richtig), nur ging es um die Chipsatzpolitik von ATi. Und ATi plant tatsaechlich die alten Fehler zu wiederholen mit der naechsten Chipsatzgeneration, erste eine neue NB, ein halbes Jahr spaeter erst die neue SB herauszubringen. Dann rennen wieder alle zu Nvidia.

Wurde glaube ich auf 3dcenter.org angesprochen, oder war es computerbase.de ?

----------

## Louisdor

 *rage against the machine wrote:*   

> Von AM2 habe ich bisher gar nicht viel gehört und falls jemand Erfahrung mit dem einen oder anderen gemacht hat würde ich mich freuen darüber zu hören.

 

Seit August habe ich jetzt einen  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ auf AM2 Sockel und bin sehr zufrieden damit!

Bisher ging alles wunderbar, von der Installation bishin zum laufenden Betrieb.

Die Temperatur des Prozessors ging, laut der Gnome Temperaturanzeige, nie über 40°C drüber.

Der dazugehörige Lüfter ist überhaupt nicht zu hören.

Mit cpudyn wird auch immer schön hoch und runter getaktet.

Auch hatte ich bisher noch keine Programme, die wegen 64 nicht gelaufen sind!

Alles in allem bin sehr zufrieden.

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: Das Mainboard ist ein ASUS M2N-E mit einem nForce 570 ULTRA.

----------

## SinoTech

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Nur beim Gedanken die Festplatte oder die Netzwerkkarte durch Binaertreiber am laufen zu halten muss ich brechen, da troesten auch die inzwischen in den Kernel laengst aufgenommen zum Teil gehackten Treiber nicht. [...]
> 
> 

 

Was spricht gegen Binär Treiber? Ich bin froh über guten support seitens der Hersteller, und über Treiber die Problemlos funktionieren (zumindest bei nVidia hatt ich da noch nie probleme gehabt). Wenn die Treiber nur als Binär und nicht OpenSource verfügbar sind ist das für mich in Ordnung. Ich sehe keinen wirklichen Grund  warum die treiber OpenSource sein müssen.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Hilefoks

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Im Gegenteil, die Intel basierten Laptops laufen alle aus dem Stand heraus einwandfrei mit Linux...

 

Ich wollte auch nicht sagen das ein Intel-Laptop nicht läuft. Bei mir ist es nur der ipw2100 der nicht richtig funktioniert. 

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Nvidia hat sich durch das Rumgemurkse mit Binaertreibern fuer die Mainboard-Chipsaetz und mangelnder Kooperation bei mir wie auch bei vielen disqualifiziert.

 

Ich habe schon viele AMD/Intel Maschinen mit NVidia Chipsatz sowohl besessen als auch verkauft/empfohlen. Bei keinen solchem System habe ich bisher die binären Treiber eingesetzt und bei allen hat bisher immer alles funktioniert. Gleiches gilt für meine aktuelle Maschine mit VIA Chipsatz. Binäre Treiber setzte/setze ich nur einen ein - den NVidia GraKa Treiber.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Zu SiS enthalte ich mich, ...

 

Da geht es mir ähnlich. Ich hatte noch nie einen SiS Chip und kann entsprechend nicht urteilen.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wie die die These aufstellst ist mir klar (weil richtig), nur ging es um die Chipsatzpolitik von ATi. Und ATi plant tatsaechlich die alten Fehler zu wiederholen mit der naechsten Chipsatzgeneration, erste eine neue NB, ein halbes Jahr spaeter erst die neue SB herauszubringen. Dann rennen wieder alle zu Nvidia.

 

Aus einer strategischen Sicht im Bezug auf die Marktposition von ATI ist es sicher ein Fehler. Allerdings bezieht sich das eben nur auf die Marktposition von ATI und sagt damit nicht aus das AMD-Prozessoren oder ein auf AMD aufgebautes System schlechter als ein Intel-System ist. Zudem wird mir persönlich dadurch ATI inzwischen echt sympatisch - es gibt zur Zeit einfach keinen vernünftigen Grund eine neue Southbridge heraus zu bringen da es keine neuen Technologien gibt die diese unterstützen müsste (wobei ich gerade nicht weiß ob die "alte" alle aktuellen Techniken unterstützt). Das NVidia dies macht liegt aber u.A. daran das deren North- und Southbridge ein einziger Chip ist - es sich somit nur anbietet jetzt beide zu überarbeiten. Dennoch werden sowohl ATI (eine neue Southbridge) als auch NVidia (einen neuen Chip) herausbringen müssen, sobald es neue Techniken zu unterstützen gilt. Wer also jetzt zu NVidia greift nur weil die ATI Southbridge "alt" ist, dem ist nicht zu helfen.  :Wink:  (und das sage ich jetzt alles ohne die genauen Spezifikationen der beiden aktuellen Chipsätze zu kennen)

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Was spricht gegen Binär Treiber?

 

Vieles!  :Wink: 

Angefangen damit das niemand einen Fehler in einem solchen Treiber fixen kann. Wenn Hersteller XY plötzlich das Interesse an einem Linux-Treiber verliert stehen alle User plötzlich ohne vernünftigen Treiber da. Öfter kommt es aber vor das ein Hersteller seine "alte" Hardware nicht mehr mit den neusten Treibern unterstützt, die alten funktionierenden Treiber aber nicht mehr mit aktuellen Entwicklungen (Kernel oder X11 z.B.) funktionieren. Der User steht dabei genauso auf dem Schlauch und es bleibt letztlich nur neue Hardware zu kaufen - obwohl die alte im Grunde gut funktioniert hat. Das ist jetzt mal nur einer von vielen Aspekten.  :Wink: 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## SinoTech

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Was spricht gegen Binär Treiber? 
> ...

 

Soweit klar, aber ich persönlich bin schon glücklich wenn die Hersteller  überhaupt Treiber für Linux bereitsellen (machen ja bei weitem noch nicht alle). Aussagen wie "es muss OpenSource sein, sonst könnt ich kotzen" kann ich da ehrlich gesagt gar nicht verstehen, und finde sie sogar fehl am Platz. Ausserdem wird durch die verkaufte Hardware Geld verdient, und nicht durch das Bereitsstellen der zugehörigen Treibern.

Also mir wäre guter Support seitens der Hersteller wesentlich lieber als OpenSource Treiber.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Hilefoks

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Ausserdem wird durch die verkaufte Hardware Geld verdient, und nicht durch das Bereitsstellen der zugehörigen Treibern.
> 
> Also mir wäre guter Support seitens der Hersteller wesentlich lieber als OpenSource Treiber.

 

Genau da liegt aber das Problem. Die Hersteller verdienen durch die Hardware Geld. Da ist es eher Kontraproduktiv durch die Treiber auch ältere Hardware noch vernünftig zu Supporten. Zum einen kosten solche Treiber dem Hersteller Geld, zum anderen Kaufen die Nutzer dieser Hardware keine neue. 

Warum dir Support durch den Hersteller (auf Treiber-Ebene) lieber ist als OpenSource kann ich nicht verstehen. Wenn die Hersteller die OpenSource Programmierer besser Supporten würde wär doch allen viel mehr geholfen. Das diese Hersteller es nicht machen ist andererseits aber auch klar. Aber zumindest könnte man meiner Meinung nach erwarten das alte, vom Hersteller nicht mehr unterstützte Hardware, für OpenSource Programmierer offen gelegt werden. Aber dann haben die Hersteller wieder das Problem das weniger Leute ihre Hardware kaufen.  :Wink: 

MfG,

Hilefoks

P.S: Ich persönlich kann schon damit leben wenn ich einen binär-Treiber in meinem Desktop-System habe. Auf einem Server würde ich das aber niemals haben wollen. Hierin sehe ich aber auch meinen persönlichen Nutzen durch die Übernahme von ATI durch AMD. AMD weiß wie wichtig der Server-Markt ist und wird hier sicher nicht versuchen binary-only Treiber durch zu drücken.

Edit: Aber, auch wenn wir noch nicht gänzlich OT sind, sollten wir vielleicht zum ursprünglichem Thema zurückkehren.  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

In der Linux Audio community (Ardour etc.) wurde bis heute immer eindringlich vor VIA Chipsätzen gewarnt weil diese Probleme bzgl. Latenzen haben sollen. Mit AMD auf nvidia chipsätzen habe ich diesbezüglich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

-Erdie

----------

## mondauge

Ich hätte noch ne Frage zu AMD: Zur Zeit gibts Boards mit AM2 Sockel und es gibt noch welche mit dem 939 Sockel. Wo sind denn da die Unterschiede, bzw. hat man Vorteile, wenn man zu einem Board mit AM2 Sockel greift?

schöne Grüße,

Andi

----------

## SinoTech

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Genau da liegt aber das Problem. Die Hersteller verdienen durch die Hardware Geld. Da ist es eher Kontraproduktiv durch die Treiber auch ältere Hardware noch vernünftig zu Supporten. Zum einen kosten solche Treiber dem Hersteller Geld, zum anderen Kaufen die Nutzer dieser Hardware keine neue. 
> ...

 

Also ich habe keine Ahnung was alles in so einen Treiber drin ist, aber je nachdem was drin ist, würde ich evtl. einen solchen Treiber auch nicht OpenSource stellen, so das jeder meiner Konkurenten einen Blick rein werfen kann. Und warum hier jeder nach OpenSource Treibern schreit kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen. Unter Window macht das keiner, und dort hatte ich bisher auch noch nie Probleme mit älterer Hardware.

Ach ja, und wenn man bei einer GraKa/WLAN-Karte Angst haben muss das sie in ein paar Monaten nicht mehr vom aktuellen Kernel/X11 unterstützt wird, weil dort Möglicherweise wieder an irgendeinem Interface gedreht wurde, dann ist das kein Problem der Hersteller, sondern eindeutig ein Problem von Linux. Linux ist einfach mal der kleinere Markt, und wenn man will das ein Hersteller, der seinen größten Absatz bei Windows hat, auch was für Linux tut, dann muss man ihm eine feste Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellen auf deren Basis er entwickeln kann, und nicht eine Schnittstelle die alle paar Monate ihr Interface ändert.

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Edit: Aber, auch wenn wir noch nicht gänzlich OT sind, sollten wir vielleicht zum ursprünglichem Thema zurückkehren. 
> ...

 

Schade, war doch grad so schön  :Wink: 

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich hätte noch ne Frage zu AMD: Zur Zeit gibts Boards mit AM2 Sockel und es gibt noch welche mit dem 939 Sockel. Wo sind denn da die Unterschiede, bzw. hat man Vorteile, wenn man zu einem Board mit AM2 Sockel greift?
> ...

 

Also einer der Unterschiede dürfte sein das die Prozessoren mit AM2 Sockel die Virtualisierungstechnologie Pacifica unterstützen.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Hilefoks

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Ich hätte noch ne Frage zu AMD: Zur Zeit gibts Boards mit AM2 Sockel und es gibt noch welche mit dem 939 Sockel. Wo sind denn da die Unterschiede, bzw. hat man Vorteile, wenn man zu einem Board mit AM2 Sockel greift?

 

Der Athlon64 für den AM2 Sockel bringt neben der AMD I/O VT Pacifica Erweiterung unterstützung für DDR2 Speicher mit sich. Der ältere Sockel 939 bietet "nur" DDR-RAM Unterstützung. Performance bringt DDR2 zur Zeit per se nicht - allerdings ist der AM2-Sockel weitaus Zukunftssicherer als sein Vorgänger. So werden neuere AMD Prozessoren demnächst nur noch für den AM2 Sockel produziert. Heute würde ich definitiv nicht mehr zu einem Sockel 939 greifen - vor allem weil ein AM2 System nicht wirklich teurer ist.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Und warum hier jeder nach OpenSource Treibern schreit kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen. Unter Window macht das keiner, und dort hatte ich bisher auch noch nie Probleme mit älterer Hardware.

 

Du willst doch nicht wirklich Windows und Linux vergleichen. Aber selbst wenn. Ich kenne sowohl den Fall das es unmöglich ist eine neuere Hardware unter Windows98 zu betreiben als auch den Fall das es unmöglich ist eine, in diesem Fall ältere Telefonzentrale, unter WindowsXP ans laufen zu bekommen. Im zweitem Fall steht speziell für diese alte Telefonzentrale ein Windows98 PC in der Firma weil eine neue Hardware einfach mal 2000 Euro kosten würde.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Ach ja, und wenn man bei einer GraKa/WLAN-Karte Angst haben muss das sie in ein paar Monaten nicht mehr vom aktuellen Kernel/X11 unterstützt wird, weil dort Möglicherweise wieder an irgendeinem Interface gedreht wurde, dann ist das kein Problem der Hersteller, sondern eindeutig ein Problem von Linux.

 

Das sehe ich völlig anders. Such einfach mal bei der Suchmaschine deiner Wahl nach "stabiles Kernel API" o.Ä. Schaue dir bitte aber auch an was ein stabiles API bedeutet und schau dir mal existierende stabile API's der Windows-Welt an (win32, smb, etc.). Viele Stabilitätsprobleme von Windows gibt es nur weil Windows auf biegen und brechen ein stabiles API bieten muss. 

Ich könnte Seite mit diesem Thema füllen - aber ich habe keine Lust. Mache dir aber bitte klar das es hier vor allem nicht um einen WLAN oder GraKa Treiber geht - sondern auch um viel wichtiger Komponenten wie SCSI, SATA oder IDE-Treiber im Server-Umfeld. Mit OpenSource Treibern ist ein Betreiber grösserer Server unabhängig vom Hersteller. Nicht umsonst wird darauf in einem solchem Umfeld sehr viel wert gelegt. Hier geht es in erster Linie nicht um Anschaffungskosten, sondern um Sicherheit (sowohl im Allgemeinen als auch im Bezug auf Investitionssicherheit.). Und eine solche Sicherheit bekommt man auch nicht einfach dadurch das man Windows einsetzt.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Linux ist einfach mal der kleinere Markt...

 

Das stimmt so nur für den Desktop und Workstation Markt - für den Server-Markt ist es sicher genau umgekehrt - und das auch sicher nicht ohne Grund.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## SinoTech

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Und warum hier jeder nach OpenSource Treibern schreit kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen. Unter Window macht das keiner, und dort hatte ich bisher auch noch nie Probleme mit älterer Hardware. 
> ...

 

Doch  :Wink: . Ok, ich muss zugeben das ich mich mit dem Thema Treiber und deren Interfaces noch nicht wirklich viel beschäftigt habe. Fakt ist aber erstmal das die meisten Treiber die für Win95 geschrieben wurden, auch noch unter Win98 nutzbar waren. Ob das "erzwungene stabile Interface" seitens Windows schuld an so manchen Stabilitätsproblemen war/ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber ein solches Interface nimmt natürlich den Herstellern eine Menge Arbeit ab. Unter Linux dürfte das ganze dann schon etwas schwieriger sein, und wenn ein Hersteller, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, seine Treiber nicht OpenSource stellen will, kostet es ihn entsprechend mehr Geld seine Treiber immer anzupassen.

However, was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte war, das mir ein Support wie Beispielsweise Seitens nVidia vollkommen ausreichen würde. nVidia hatte ja IMHO sogar seine legacy Treiber an die neue ABI des Xorg angepasst. Wenn jeder Hersteller solchen Support leisten würde, würde mir das schon reichen.

Sprüche wie "Firma XXX ist schei** weil Treiber nicht OpenSource", vertreiben dem jeweiligen Hersteller aber eher die Kunden und somit den Anreitz überhaupt irgendeinen Support für Linux zu leisten. Das ganze natürlich vor allem im Desktop Bereich wo Linux den kleineren Markt darstellt (Im Servermarkt mag das natürlich wieder anders aussehen).

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## firefly

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *Hilefoks wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Und warum hier jeder nach OpenSource Treibern schreit kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen. Unter Window macht das keiner, und dort hatte ich bisher auch noch nie Probleme mit älterer Hardware. 
> ...

 

Ich versuch mal etwas klarheit zu verschaffen.

Man kann windows und GNU/Linux in dieser hinsicht schlecht vergleichen, da unter windows die GUI im Systemkern verankert ist und unter GNU/Linux nicht. Desweiteren sind die release zyklen von WIndows deutlich länger als die vom Linux-kernel und von Xorg.

Man kann die ABI Äderung von Xorg-7.0 mit den unterschiedlichen treibern für die Windows 9x Reihe und WinNT Reihe vergleichen. Denn die Win9x Treiber laufen ja nicht unter WinNT, Win2k und WinXP. Die ABI Änderung von Xorg-7.1 kann man so verlgeichen wie der "Umstieg" von WindowsNT auf WinXP. Denn treiber die für WInNT geschrieben wurden, laufen nicht unter WinXP.

Und für Vista sind ja auch wieder neue treiber(hauptsächlich Grafik-treiber) notwendig. Also so stabil ist die ABI unter Windows auch net  :Wink: 

Nur das es jan nicht so viele Releases unter Windows gibt als beim Linux-kernel und XOrg fällt das natürlich nicht so schnell auf.

----------

## hoschi

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Was spricht gegen Binär Treiber? 
> 
> Vieles! 
> ...

 

Und..

Wir verwenden mit GNU/LINUX ein Open-Source Betriebssystem. Gentoo und Debian haben, um diesen Status zu sicheren jeweils im Social-Contract entsprechen Paragraphen die zumindest die "Freiheit" des Core-Systems garantieren. Core-System: KERNEL, GLIBC, LIBS, COREUTILS, SHELL - in etwa alles was bei "emerge -ave system" auftaucht.

Zum Core-System gehoert wohl X11 und die Desktops nicht, was ich auch verstehe. Es geht um das System und seine Nutzbarkeit, der graphischen Schnickschnack ist in diesem Rahmen eben "nur" ein Zusatz.

In dem Zusammenhang ist allerdings die verspaetet Stabilisierung von Xorg-7.1 wegen den nicht vorhandenen Nvidia/ATi Binaertreibern zu nennen, was ich nicht gut heissen kann (zumal die meisten wirklich gut ohne Binaertreiber auskommen).

Gegen die Verwendung von quellgeschlossener Software im Userspace hat ausserhalb des Core-System niemand was, gut, bei Quake4 ist es auch egal (landet sowieso irgendwann unter GPL). Wenn ich jetzt aber anfange, binaere Treiber ins Core-System zu bringen, zum Beispiel in den Kernel, wird das ganz hochgefaehrlich. Beim Chipsatztreiber noch kritischer als beim Grafiktreiber, aber zwischen GAU und Super-GAU zu unterscheiden hilft auch nicht weiter.

Erstens habe ich den Quellcode nicht, was das Open-Source Prinzip voellig untergraebt. Zweitens sind diese Treiber derart unsauber angebunden und stellen dubiose Dingen an, so dass einem nur schlecht werden kann. Drittens stellen Binaertreiber im Kernelspace eine Verletztung der GPL dar (Merke: Kernel GPL -> GLIBC LGPL).

Binaertreiber werden derzeit nur vom Kernel-Team geduldet, und wenn diese mit Gewalt ausgesperrt werden heule ich diesen Treiber nicht nach. Linux bringt eine stabile API nichts (kann schliesslich alles im Kernel direkt angepasst werden, die meisten OSS-Projekte ziehen damit auch fast zeitgleich nach) und man wird es sicher nicht wagen durch eine stabile API andere Hersteller mit quelloffenen Treibern auf dumme Gedanken zu bringen...

Gruss

Fuer die einfachen Gemueter: Ein Linux mit Binaertreibern ist so viel "Open-Source", wie Windows mit Open-Office und Firefox - eine haessliche Missgeburt. Und warum Windows Anwendern ein quelloffenen Treiber wollen taeten ist mir auch nicht schluessig, schliesslich haben sie sich fuer Closed-Source entschieden.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ... Denn treiber die für WInNT geschrieben wurden, laufen nicht unter WinXP.

 

Das ist so nicht richtig. Microsoft hat für WindowsXP ein neues Treibermodel eingeführt - aber die alten Treiber funktionieren grundsätzlich dennoch. Grundsätzlich bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang das Microsoft, soweit es geht, versucht alte APIs beizubehalten um weiter kompatibel zu bleiben. Es gab bisher nicht eine Windows-Version die eine solche kompatibilität nicht geboten hat. Wenn du dann nur den Grafik-Kram vergleichen möchtest: Xorg gibt es alle ~6 Monate eine neue Version (und damit höchstwahrscheinlich Änderungen an der API), bei Windows gibt es alle ~5-6 Jahre eine neue Version - und dort bleibt die alte API so weit es eben geht erhalten. Bei Vista wird das meines Wissens nicht anders, nur das man eben neue Treiber benötigt wenn man auch neue Features nutzen möchte. 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Marlo

Tschuldigung Jungs und Mädels, wenn ich mal dazwischengehe, aber mich interessieren in diesem Zusammenhang nur Fakten.

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Seit August habe ich jetzt einen  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ auf AM2 Sockel und bin sehr zufrieden damit!
> 
> 

 

Gib doch mal bitte das Ergebnis von:

```
genlop -t openoffice
```

nur mal so als Vergleich. Und natürlich nicht von der bin-version   :Very Happy:  , gelle.

Danke 

Ma

Ja und ansonsten, macht ruhig weiter.

----------

## hoschi

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   ... Denn treiber die für WInNT geschrieben wurden, laufen nicht unter WinXP. 
> 
> Das ist so nicht richtig. Microsoft hat für WindowsXP ein neues Treibermodel eingeführt - aber die alten Treiber funktionieren grundsätzlich dennoch. Grundsätzlich bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang das Microsoft, soweit es geht, versucht alte APIs beizubehalten um weiter kompatibel zu bleiben. Es gab bisher nicht eine Windows-Version die eine solche kompatibilität nicht geboten hat. Wenn du dann nur den Grafik-Kram vergleichen möchtest: Xorg gibt es alle ~6 Monate eine neue Version (und damit höchstwahrscheinlich Änderungen an der API), bei Windows gibt es alle ~5-6 Jahre eine neue Version - und dort bleibt die alte API so weit es eben geht erhalten. Bei Vista wird das meines Wissens nicht anders, nur das man eben neue Treiber benötigt wenn man auch neue Features nutzen möchte. 
> 
> MfG,
> ...

 

Tja, nur stellt Xorg auch gleich die passenden Treiber bereit?

Der Ausdruck "Windows bietet einen guten Hardwaresupport" ist auch etwas sinnfrei, wenn man darueber nachdenkt.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Der Ausdruck "Windows bietet einen guten Hardwaresupport" ist auch etwas sinnfrei, wenn man darueber nachdenkt.

 LOL - Genau daran ist mein letzter Versuch mal ein wenig zu spielen gescheitert. Ich wollte Windows installieren und hatte dafür sogar eine Platte über. Als erstes erkannte Windows diese Platte aber nicht, weil diese am Sata-Port angeschlossen war. Zum Glück hatte ich aber noch die CD von meinem Motherboard. Aber siehe da - Pustekuchen. Windows wollte nur Disketten - wo die bitte hernehmen? Als ich das aber alles geschafft hatte bootete mein Windows das erste mal. Leider unterstützte Windows aber keine meiner drei (!) Netzwerkkarten. Nachdem ich dann noch eine halbe Stunden suchen musste um den ersten Treiber zu finden (nein - der war nicht auf der CD) und dieser dann nicht auf die Diskette ging habe ich aufgegeben...

MfG,

Hilefoks

P.S: Windows Vista Beta erkannte meinen Sata-Port im übrigen auch nicht.

Edit: Und jetzt sind wir richtig OT.  :Wink: 

----------

## Vla

Für so Fälle habe ich schon öfters im BIOS diverser Mainboards die Option gefunden, die Platten als IDE anzugeben. Auch für Linux-Installationen sicher nicht unpraktisch. Und ändern kann man das schließlich hinter immer noch.

----------

## hoschi

Na ja, wenn ich die Vanilla-Soucres anschaue tue ich mich schon schwer S-ATA Controller zu finden die nicht unterstuetzt werden, sogar Unternehmn die ich nicht mag stehen da   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

